# Dr. Myles Munroe  and I believe his wife, killed in plane crash today.



## alexstin (Nov 9, 2014)

I can't believe it. There are other victims listed on his FB page, but I think he is the only one confirmed right now. DH was in his mentoring program. His annual leadership conference started tomorrow. They were flying to Freeport for the conference and the jet hit a crane and exploded.  http://www.tribune242.com/news/2014/nov/09/least-two-dead-plane-crashes-crane-shipyard/


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 9, 2014)

http://www.thebahamasweekly.com/pub...yard_Dr_Myles_Munroe_reported_dead38148.shtml

Praying for the family and ministry!


----------



## felic1 (Nov 9, 2014)

I have not been looking at the news today. This is bad news.


----------



## bahamababe242 (Nov 9, 2014)

my pastor.....we are heartbroken


----------



## Laela (Nov 9, 2014)

Thank you for posting this, Alextin... I'm saddened to hear that... they and their families are in my prayers. 




alexstin said:


> I can't believe it. There are other victims listed on his FB page, but I think he is the only one confirmed right now. DH was in his mentoring program. His annual leadership conference started tomorrow. They were flying to Freeport for the conference and the jet hit a crane and exploded.  http://www.tribune242.com/news/2014/nov/09/least-two-dead-plane-crashes-crane-shipyard/


----------



## Laela (Nov 9, 2014)

I read the update...so sorry... your church family is in my prayers. 




bahamababe242 said:


> my pastor.....we are heartbroken


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 9, 2014)

alexstin said:


> I can't believe it. There are other victims listed on his FB page, but I think he is the only one confirmed right now. DH was in his mentoring program. His annual leadership conference started tomorrow. They were flying to Freeport for the conference and the jet hit a crane and exploded.  http://www.tribune242.com/news/2014/nov/09/least-two-dead-plane-crashes-crane-shipyard/



It's is believed that is wife and son were also on that plane, it's a sad day here.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 9, 2014)

Dr. Myles was so charismatic and down to earth, he'd speak to you as if you were an old friend never unapproachable and so humble.  I am overwhelmed, he is one of the very few pastors here that spoke out against homosexuality and other issues that most pastors remain silent about. I am so sad...


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 9, 2014)

Oh my I am very saddend.


----------



## baha_locks (Nov 9, 2014)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> It's is believed that is wife and son were also on that plane, it's a sad day here.



His son? Oh no. I am just here in shock. RIP to everyone that lost their lives. Hi brother died in a car accident many years ago.


----------



## sweetvi (Nov 9, 2014)

He was one of the best teachers !!!


----------



## avi1derful (Nov 9, 2014)

Such a sad day. May his soul, the soul of his wife and all the passengers on that flight rest in peace.
 One thing that always stood out to me with respect to Dr. Munroe was in my travels, people would always ask me if I knew him (after hearing where I was from). He touched many lives. I never attended his church or followed his teachings, but i always got the impression that he was the 'real deal'. Just Recently I was saying I must attend one of his leadership seminars, I guess that day will never come.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Nov 9, 2014)

Devastating news.


----------



## LoveisYou (Nov 9, 2014)

I am sitting here in shock. During a tough period in my life his books, interviews and sermons provided so much wisdom and comfort. What a life and a legacy he leaves behind. Like he preached, he lived a life of purpose.


----------



## yodie (Nov 9, 2014)

bahamababe242 said:


> my pastor.....we are heartbroken



My prayers go out to your entire congregation.  The Body of Christ lost an awesome man.


----------



## Dellas (Nov 9, 2014)

What? Wow...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 9, 2014)

In a press release confirmed that he and his wife died in the crash along with 7 others...I just wanted to correct that his son was not one plane.


----------



## alexstin (Nov 9, 2014)

This may be accurate as this person would have been working closely with Dr Myles at this conference: myles, his wife Ruth, Richard pinder, youth pastor, wife and their young son, King Diego DaGreat and two pilots.


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Nov 9, 2014)

There are no words because today we lost a beloved native son who truly cared about the social and political landscape of our country…. but most importantly we lost a phenomenal Christian warrior.


----------



## bahamababe242 (Nov 10, 2014)

The young couple and their son Jojo, both pilots, Dr Pinder....... Neighbors at one point too...all of us. It's all such a sudden and heartbreaking loss.  Thank you for the prayers. Our nation needs them badly....there is a vigil going on at church now and there is so much pain.


----------



## BrandNew (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm still in shock and unable to process this tragic loss. My prayers are with his children, the BFM church family, my beloved Bahamas and every person whose life was touched by the ministry of Dr. Munroe. What an amazing life and legacy! 
Praying also for the families of the other persons who died in the crash. Their youth pastor also died in the crash, I met and hosted him 2 years ago at a conference and I was considering inviting him back next year! So sad!


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Nov 10, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iv96KufYDjA
Brand New World sung by Dr. Myles Munroe (this song came to my spirit this morning)

"The greatest tragedy in life is not death, it's life without a purpose. Purpose give meaning to existence" 
-Dr. Myles Munroe


----------



## awhyley (Nov 10, 2014)

BrandNew said:


> I'm still in shock and unable to process this tragic loss. My prayers are with his children, the BFM church family, my beloved Bahamas and every person whose life was touched by the ministry of Dr. Munroe. *What an amazing life and legacy! *
> 
> Praying also for the families of the other persons who died in the crash. *Their youth pastor also died in the crash*, I met and hosted him 2 years ago at a conference and I was considering inviting him back next year! So sad!


 
So true, with his books, telecasts and countless scores of persons that he has left an impression on, Pastor Munroe has truly created a legacy that will stand the test of time.  I went to high school with the youth pastor (Lavard) and his wife used to attend our church before she joined him at BFM.  They were lovely people, true servants of the Lord.  This has been a shocking blow.


----------



## Sosa (Nov 10, 2014)

Wow! What a tragic loss to everyone who knew him...but he is one of those that I know will be welcomed into glory with a crown of many gems. And he will have his wife right there with him.
He has left a wonderful legacy behind. I will keep his church and loved ones in my prayers.


----------



## felic1 (Nov 10, 2014)

I am very sorry for his family and church family. I saw a telecast of his church and the members are very hurt. I am praying for them that God's perfect will be carried out for them and the church.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 10, 2014)

I am very saddened by this news.  Early this morning Nice & Wavy shared with me what had happened and .... (_pausing, simply pausing_)

This Man of God has so much impact upon so many.  I cannot count the number of times he has visited our Church to minister and he and his wife were the most humble, loving couple.   They never set themselves up above anyone.  They were simply humble, loving and honorable people who loved God and all of mankind... 'All'.   

They were such beautiful people inside and out.  They flourished in love and beauty that flowed into the hearts of all. 

This Man of God, never hindered the move of the Holy Spirit.  Not once did he conceal nor abridge the Truth of God's Holy Word.  He stood firmly upon the Word of God, never wavered nor did he compromise the meaning of it.  He bravely stood upon morality and the preservation of it.   Yet, as strong as he stood, he stood in love, never judged one in sin, never cast stones nor did he plunge his sword into a bleeding heart.  He simply stood for God's Loving Word and cherished the Love of Jesus for everyone.  

Pastor Myles Munroe was / is indeed a Man of Excellence. 

In our human minds, the questions are floating and surrounding the heartache... Why?  How could this happen?  Why him and his wife and the lives of the precious others?  

We aren't always meant to have the exact answers but we do have the loving legacy that they leave behind and the strong and uncompromising lessons and lead that we are to follow, therefore the answer is always:

"Follow Jesus"  

And this our beloved Pastor, Friend and Brother and His Wife and Co-Ministers did...

They followed Jesus.........*All the way to Heaven.*  :Rose:

In love to Pastor Munroe's Family, Congregation, the Beloved's who followed him... 

To Our Precious Dearly Beloved's, "Rest in Peace"...  

---------------

_From: Shimmie's Heart _


----------



## awhyley (Dec 4, 2014)

I don't know whether anyone was interested in viewing the streaming of the homegoing service online, but here's the link;

http://mylestv.com/homegoing.html


----------



## stephluv (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm thinking of visiting


----------

